# Emachine T5274 help



## doggonebiewer (Aug 20, 2008)

Help please i just got given a new computer emachine t5274 and im trying to put in the new card for the duel monitors. but in the back of the computer where the little plates are there is a clip and i pull that forward but the panels that need to come out to put the card in do not move. and i don't want to break anything. i also looked on the internet on how to remover them but can not find anything. though someone here my be able to help me.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

they should pop out with marginal pressure ..... try gentle prying there really isnt anything in that zone that you have to worry about damaging as long as you arent prying against another card ?


----------

